# Spinone Italiani



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I am looking into buying a Spinone pup. Anyone have any experiences hunting with one of these dogs? They are suppose to be very water friendly.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

WingDinger I have 1 and just love her they are a real hoot to live with yes they are very good in the water but they are very very slow to mature. And can be very soft.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

You say they take a long time to mature. So they wont be a good retriever for a year or not that long? What do you mean they are soft?


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Buy soft I mean they don't take harse disapline. you can't get on them hard like a field lab or Chessy. and every dog comins in too there own at a differant pace could be a year or more or less. just depends on the dog and the training. They are just a diffreant breed in there own. I have been training dogs mostly GWP's and other pointing breeds for 15 years. and the I S. are neet just diffreant.


----------

